# 30 or 40 G tank, lightly planted, snail infested



## chronolius (Dec 15, 2014)

So I have a lightly planted tank, have some sort of sword plant that is throwing off new plants off the leaves, have moss, a few ghost shrimp that I can't find, and this plant that looks like a bush and this grassy plant that I picked up recently. I'he had this aquarium for a while but recently added the plants and the fish.

Any advice would be appreciated.

PS: the last image is the ghost shrimp, I finally found one. I have 5 of these.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

The plant growing young plantlets on the leaves you describe are Java fern.

I could be wrong but I think the 'bush' is cabomba.


----------



## chronolius (Dec 15, 2014)

Thank you! I'm thinking of laying these leaves flat in the back and allowing the little ones to grow out to full size...does that make sense?


----------



## chronolius (Dec 15, 2014)

ksimdjembe said:


> The plant growing young plantlets on the leaves you describe are Java fern.
> 
> I could be wrong but I think the 'bush' is cabomba.


You're right, it is cabomba acquatica as per google.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Java fern grows by way of a rhizome. 
That is, the main thick green portion that the leaves grow from should be where length of the plant is achieved. Do not bury the rhizome. It will rot and eventually kill the main plant. 
The plant will also give off young plantlets off mature leaves. These can be left in the tank and will eventually dislodge and drift in the water. They can be removed to be attached to driftwood with some thread or something like that until the roots grab on.


----------



## chronolius (Dec 15, 2014)

ksimdjembe said:


> Java fern grows by way of a rhizome.
> That is, the main thick green portion that the leaves grow from should be where length of the plant is achieved. Do not bury the rhizome. It will rot and eventually kill the main plant.
> The plant will also give off young plantlets off mature leaves. These can be left in the tank and will eventually dislodge and drift in the water. They can be removed to be attached to driftwood with some thread or something like that until the roots grab on.


That is so cool. I'll be watching for that to happen, can't wait. Thank you for the info.


----------

